# Little Elk / Big Elk



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be on Little elk tomorrow night and Big Elk saturday morning. Can any one recommend flies for that area? Has anyone been up there lately, any luck?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Idaho ?


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, its in the Uintas


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have not been up there this year but from past experience any typical Uinta fly will work: renegade, mosquito, royal wolf, stimulator, black ant,caddis emerger, or a red serendipity. Last fall during the muzzeloader hunt I stopped at Little Elk lake and it looked dead (no fish rising) where as on the same day Big Elk was boiling. I was disappointed I didn't have a pole with me. For whatever it is worth. Give us a report when you get back. And while your are at it, if you find a better way to get to Big Elk than scrambling up the dam, let me know.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Campfire,

Little elk was dead, I dont think there are any fish in that lake anymore. The airation contraption that use to be at the far end of the lake is no longer there and parts of it are washed up along the shore. I think the division has given up on keeping fish alive in that lake. Big elk was a bit better but the wind was blowing so they werent rising and I had to switch to the sinking line. As for your question about the approach. The right side of the dam is the path of least resistance in my opinion. I havent ever found a better way up. Great lightning/thunder storm friday night.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Josh, It is on my to do list this year.


----------

